# Please be gentle with me. Regarding Tyra Banks...



## Tina (Oct 31, 2007)

My sweetheart, Biggie, sent me a link to Tyra Banks' response on her show to being called "fat." It kind of mobilized me to make a video response. I've never done this before, and being naturally shy, I might not be the best candidate for it, but I had something to say. For some reason, it doesn't show up on her page as a video response yet. Maybe it takes some time, duuno, but for those of you who are interested, it's here.

I also put it in my Zoint's profile.


----------



## vaio (Oct 31, 2007)

Tina said:


> My sweetheart, Biggie, sent me a link to Tyra Banks' response on her show to being called "fat." It kind of mobilized me to make a video response. I've never done this before, and being naturally shy, I might not be the best candidate for it, but I had something to say. For some reason, it doesn't show up on her page as a video response yet. Maybe it takes some time, duuno, but for those of you who are interested, it's here.
> 
> I also put it in my Zoint's profile.



Great video. I did think Tyra's emotional response to being called fat was over done. I think you pointed that out in a direct, yet sensitive manner.:bow:


----------



## Fairia (Oct 31, 2007)

I think if I did a commentary on camera, I would probably have that same onscreen presense with just being myself and saying what I feel is natural and what I believe. And it was also good to hear your voice on tape and see yourself too.


----------



## stan_der_man (Oct 31, 2007)

Nicely articulated video Tina! You came across very well, I think you are the perfect spokesperson for this response.

I completely agree with you. I appreciate Tyra's support of fat as being beautiful, but it perpetuates the distortion of what "fat" is when she is calling herself fat and setting herself up an illustration of what fat is. Tyra is easily in a position where she can sponser a fat model as a better example.


Stan


----------



## Tina (Oct 31, 2007)

vaio said:


> Great video. I did think Tyra's emotional response to being called fat was over done. I think you pointed that out in a direct, yet sensitive manner.:bow:


Thank you for that, vaio. Much appreciated.


Fairia said:


> I think if I did a commentary on camera, I would probably have that same onscreen presense with just being myself and saying what I feel is natural and what I believe. And it was also good to hear your voice on tape and see yourself too.


Fairia, thank you.  Love your sig quote. Just saw that movie, again, two nights ago.


fa_man_stan said:


> Nicely articulated video Tina! You came across very well, I think you are the perfect spokesperson for this response.


Thank you! It would have been nice to have felt more natural in front of a camera, but I felt compelled to say what I did, for better or worse.


> I completely agree with you. I appreciate Tyra's support of fat as being beautiful, but it perpetuates the distortion of what "fat" is when she is calling herself fat and setting herself up an illustration of what fat is. Tyra is easily in a position where she can sponser a fat model as a better example.


I so agree, Stan. Wonderful idea, too. I'd love to see that.

Heh. You threw me off with your Mashley avatar.


----------



## kr7 (Oct 31, 2007)

Tina,

I thought your video was well thought out, and well presented. I agree that Tyra is a nice girl, and I think that her heart is in the right place on many issues, but as you said, making gross overstatements (even when well meant) does not really contribute to a cause.

Chris


----------



## BBW Betty (Oct 31, 2007)

Tina, I absolutely love your video response. You obviously thought this out before beginning, and it's just beautifully done. Hope it shows up as a response soon.

BTW, I tried to rep you for it, but the system wouldn't let me rep you again yet.


----------



## Ruffie (Oct 31, 2007)

Succinct, positive, thoughtful and elequently put. The video just further reminded me if why I respect and like you!
Ruth


----------



## Tina (Oct 31, 2007)

Thank you all so very much. It's a good thing I didn't think about it too much before doing it, or I might have chickened out. The main reason why I did it is because they have a 500 word limit there for comments, and my comment was longer than that. Go figure. 

I didn't think I normally spoke with a lisp, but I'm sounding a bit like Drew Barrymore there. :blush:


----------



## TraciJo67 (Oct 31, 2007)

Wow, Tina. You are a convincing, intelligent & eloquent speaker. I loved hearing you speak, and I agreed with everything that you said. Mostly though, I just loved seeing you, and matching what I know of your online presence to your voice, tone, and facial expressions.

And it just confirmed why I love you so much :wubu:


----------



## mimosa (Oct 31, 2007)

Dammit!!!!!! :doh:Wanted to rep you Tina. You are wonderful. :kiss2:


----------



## mango (Oct 31, 2007)

*Well Said Tina!!

(I also posted that comment on your YouTube comment reply) 


Tyra did seem a little contrived in her tears on her show. I dunno. 
All I'll say is that she's a great actor. 


I don't get to see too much American TV so I'll ask - 

Other than Tyra's 'fat suit - day in the life of a fat girl' episode, has she done anything else to promote size acceptance?

Has she had on her show or done other shows / events with size positive celebs like Mo' Nique or Queen Latifah?

*


----------



## Fascinita (Oct 31, 2007)

Brava, Tina. Well done.


----------



## GunnerFA (Oct 31, 2007)

Bravo, that was excellent. Great to see logic and reasoning used. Your argument makes people think so should get a better response than Tyra's emotional outburst. Very well spoken.


----------



## Tina (Nov 1, 2007)

Wow. Just got off the phone from talking with my Darling Husband and look what awaits. Thank you all so much for your supportive comments. And thank you to my wonderful friend Traci for those loving words. I love you, too, my dear.






Mango, I don't believe Tyra has done anything beyond that fat suit show, but since I don't normally follow her, I might not be aware of it if she had (though I have the feeling we'd have seen it here, eh? ).

I don't know if her show allows responses or approves them (evidently, my video has to be approved as a response before it will show up), or if she will ever see what I had to say, but I thank you all for giving me a bit of confidence that I wasn't a complete goober.


----------



## Les Toil (Nov 1, 2007)

Thumbs 101% up, Tina. Fantastic. I was really peeved at one of her fat suit shows, the one where she went on 3 or 4 dates in that god-awful get-up. She was clearly trying to antagonize fat bigotry out of her dates when none was really there. She asked one guy if he prefered thinner women and when he admited he did, she jumped all over him. What a fucked up way to conduct an experiment. LMAO...if I was her I would have fired my staff for not being able to find at least 3 fat-hating jerks. But who knows, maybe we're showing a bit of progress in size acceptance.

Your race reference at the end of your piece was brilliant, love.


----------



## Tina (Nov 1, 2007)

Thank you, Lester. :kiss2:

You know, I cannot speak with any authority about the fat suit thing, as I didn't see it. I sure read enough about it, and came away with the feeling that it might have been well-intentioned, like this video, but it fell flat -- again, like this video I responded to.

I wasn't sure about the reference to race. I almost didn't include it. After all, being fat is so often compared, by fat people, to being Black. While there are some similiarities in experience, I am aware that it's certainly not even close in some ways. I also do remember Arsenio Hall's rant about it, and he wasn't off the mark. In the end I decided to include it, and I hope that wasn't the wrong thing to do.


----------



## stan_der_man (Nov 1, 2007)

Tina, I will be interested to see if the Tyra Banks Show posts your response on their website. If they do please tell us. I don't really know what all Tyra has done other than what I read here on Dims, but I'm somewhat cynical of her motives to be honest. I sense that her career is tenuous at best and this is just some sort of schtick she is doing to make herself relevent (or interesting for that matter...) It reminds me of Kirstie Alley doing that "Fat Actress" show... it was clearly an attempt to prop up her career after she gained some weight, and the whole spin with Jenny Craig after "Fat Actress" bombed, just seems to be a continuation of that effort. If the Tyra Banks Show posts your response on their website then maybe they are truly interested in dialog about fat acceptance. If they don't, I stand by my theory that this is just a gimmick to extend the twilight of her career and they don't want their message diluted. I think the movie / entertainment industry knows that fat acceptance (fat models, fat fashion) may be the next "big thing" but it seems they don't know how to make it happen and efforts like what Tyra is attempting keep falling flat because they are the simply the wrong people doing it.



Stan


----------



## _msz.lyric (Nov 1, 2007)

Well said, Tina!
Your video touched me.

I wish that she could see.


----------



## HottiMegan (Nov 1, 2007)

I really liked your response and do hope it is put on the site. 

I watched Tyra Banks here and there when nothing is on and she seems quite passionate about promoting "beauty at any size" sort of train of thought. She has even brought designers on who are breaking boundries by designing for plus size and curvy women. So i think is putting in an effort for not promoting thin being in.


----------



## _msz.lyric (Nov 1, 2007)

HottiMegan said:


> I really liked your response and do hope it is put on the site.
> 
> I watched Tyra Banks here and there when nothing is on and she seems quite passionate about promoting "beauty at any size" sort of train of thought. She has even brought designers on who are breaking boundries by designing for plus size and curvy women. So i think is putting in an effort for not promoting thin being in.



She's only doing this now, because she wants everyone to accept when she blows up. LOL

I'm all for her promoting that, but I think she has some selfish reasons behind it. And I used to watch her show all the time, until I noticed how she would invite guests onto her show and she would attack them. And there was nothing they could really do or say, because it was her home turf. The audience are going to cheer her on, even if she's not right sometimes.

Some guests have to go on there with their boxing gloves and vaseline. LOL


----------



## Jon Blaze (Nov 1, 2007)

Great video.

I sort of have a love/hate relationship with her show. It seems that in the midst of usually attemping to have some sort of equality view, she can sometimes instigate anger if it isn't necessary, and over express things as you say. That, and she sometimes drastically changes sides in some cases (I think within a couple shows she was touting weight loss, which you know i don't oppose necessarily, but it was near the time the comment/show aired.. ).

I still think she's F***** hot though, and I think she'll get it right eventually (Or so I hope). She needs to try the movement out for herself. 

Thanks again!


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Nov 1, 2007)

Jon Blaze said:


> I still think she's F***** hot though, and I think she'll get it right eventually (Or so I hope).



But nobody's as hot as Tina! Seriously, if anyone ever needs convincing that (1)fat is beautiful and (2) people should be valued for who they are, _show them this video_.


----------



## HottiMegan (Nov 1, 2007)

_msz.lyric said:


> She's only doing this now, because she wants everyone to accept when she blows up. LOL
> 
> I'm all for her promoting that, but I think she has some selfish reasons behind it. And I used to watch her show all the time, until I noticed how she would invite guests onto her show and she would attack them. And there was nothing they could really do or say, because it was her home turf. The audience are going to cheer her on, even if she's not right sometimes.
> 
> Some guests have to go on there with their boxing gloves and vaseline. LOL



I quit watching because she seems so judgmental. But i did think, even if it's for her own gain, promoting the idea that body acceptance is a good thing regardless of size.


----------



## Tina (Nov 1, 2007)

OMG, Doctor, I think I actually, _really_ am blushing. And grinning like a fool.




Thank you! 

And thank you lyric and Megan for your comments -- and to Jon, for what you said in the comments section of the video. It's much appreciated.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Nov 1, 2007)

It was so nice to hear your voice, Tina! 

I really liked what you said about supporting civil rights, but not having experienced being African American...I think it's along the same lines with Tyra. But I also think that given her line of work, she is heavier...not fat, but heavier than most of the women she works with, and maybe that's why she felt compelled to use fat when describing herself...

Anyhow, I appreciate your message!


----------



## bexy (Nov 1, 2007)

*tina you have said what we are all thinking, very very well said, i loved this.

bexy xo*


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 1, 2007)

Tina,
I loved hearing your voice and you did a wonderful job expressing yourself. 

~Punkin


----------



## Tina (Nov 2, 2007)

Thank you, ash, bex and Punkin.

Ash, I agree that she's heavier. Heavier than she was at her lightest, too. I've noticed there are a couple of different classes in that biz for thin women: one is high fashion and the other is bathing suit. I've noticed that the Victoria's Secret models are more the bathing suit type, and they can be curvier. None, of them, of course, are fat. So while she might be larger than when she was at her thinnest, no one could call her fat, and that's what I took issue with. I do see what you are saying, but I felt that there should be something to counter that. It makes me crazy that women are so brainwashed by this crap. And let's face it, actresses and models are hammered upon with size expectations even more than the rest of us. I feel for her in that sense, but a bit of perspective never hurts.


----------



## Sandie S-R (Nov 2, 2007)

"You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Tina again."

Most excellent, my dear!!! Very well said, and I hope they do put this on their web site. It should be seen seen by others who watch her show.

Brava!


----------



## angel-1 (Nov 2, 2007)

As far as I'm concerned that's better than the shot heard 'round the world.


----------



## Chimpi (Nov 2, 2007)

Tina said:


> Thank you! It would have been nice to have felt more natural in front of a camera, but I felt compelled to say what I did, for better or worse.



Well, what you did feel compelled to say really got your point across well. However, that might just be me, and many of us others who have the representation of fat (and "civil rights", as you put it ) that we have; possibly due to this community, the people in it, and the environment we throw ourselves into. I am not sure if many outsiders will agree with you, because they have been handicapped as to what is a _real_ fat body looks like. Then again, many people responded to your video, and all said what I agree with: You did a wonderful job. 

My only other personal critique is the whole reading your speech approach. I know you were uncomfortable with doing what you did, but felt compelled to. But Tina, you're an inspirational woman; a woman of fine character, great articulation, and incredible insight. You can always deliver it with more of your heart and less of a speech.  

Thank you very much for sharing, Tina!


----------



## Tina (Nov 2, 2007)

Sandie, you are such a sweet and dear friend. Thank you. 

Angel, I'm very flattered! Thanks. 



Chimpi said:


> Well, what you did feel compelled to say really got your point across well. However, that might just be me, and many of us others who have the representation of fat (and "civil rights", as you put it ) that we have; possibly due to this community, the people in it, and the environment we throw ourselves into. I am not sure if many outsiders will agree with you, because they have been handicapped as to what is a _real_ fat body looks like.


Yeah, I know what you're saying, Chimpi. Here at Dims, fat is a relative thing.  Ultimately, though, I think perspective is good, whether some agree with what I have said or not. These corporations want us to fall in line so they can make money. I think most women are aware of that, and if they choose to be a tool and look at someone like Tyra with skewed eyes to the degree that because she doesn't look anorexic she is fat, then I can't help that and think it's beyond sad. I do, however, feel for women (and men, really) who are stressed out and mind-screwed by society's messages about what we should look like and who we should be. 


> My only other personal critique is the whole reading your speech approach. I know you were uncomfortable with doing what you did, but felt compelled to. But Tina, you're an inspirational woman; a woman of fine character, great articulation, and incredible insight. You can always deliver it with more of your heart and less of a speech.


Well, what can I say?  I was still waking up and did it on the spur of the moment. I went from waking up to logging into Dims, seeing that video and writing a response and having it rejected because it was too long. Had I thought to memorize and be very prepared I might not have done it at all, but I have to say that I'm glad I broke the ice -- even if you can see that I'm reading something (a word doc on the compy ), and even if my camera has given me a lisp. 

Thank you for your praise and your observations, Chimpi!


----------



## Waxwing (Nov 2, 2007)

Tina. I have a bone to pick with you about something that is in no way your fault. I do not have Flash on this machine and therefore cannot watch your video. I am upset.




:wubu:


----------



## Tina (Nov 2, 2007)

Oh, hell that sucks. You cannot watch any YouTube videos? I didn't know it required Flash to watch them.


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Nov 2, 2007)

Tina, I LOVE your response via video. You came across as genuine, beautiful, intelligent and thoughtful. I really respect someone that can make their point without a rude rant like some others I could name.

Beautifully done, I am proud you are a friend and fellow fat activist!!!!!!! Like Sandie, dang rep system will NOT let me give you rep again! LOL!
Hugs, Kara


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Nov 2, 2007)

I repped her for all three of us.


----------



## Tina (Nov 3, 2007)

Thank you for the sweet words, Kara, and for the intention of rep. Doctor, thank you for the actual rep. 

Some years back, not long before my Dimensions Mag cover and feature, I was on this kick to conquer my fears. Doing this felt a little bit like that; it felt good. I think I may do it again, though not in response to anyone, but more just talking about issues of body image, fat rights, etc. I look at someone like Jon, who has really been amassing this kind of work, and think that the more positive messages we have out there in support of loving ourselves at any size the better.


----------



## kr7 (Nov 3, 2007)

Tina said:


> .........I think I may do it again, though not in response to anyone, but more just talking about issues of body image, fat rights, etc.....



Hey, that is a great idea! We do need more positive messages out there, especially from people like you, who are well spoken, and clearly passionate. This is not only a great way to educate people about the issues of size/image/acceptance, but also to reach out to those who need support. 

Chris


----------



## _msz.lyric (Nov 3, 2007)

HottiMegan said:


> I quit watching because she seems so judgmental. But i did think, even if it's for her own gain, promoting the idea that body acceptance is a good thing regardless of size.



She is judgmental. And you're definitely right. As long as she's putting her power to good use.


----------



## biggie (Nov 6, 2007)

Tina said:


> Thank you, Lester. :kiss2:
> 
> I wasn't sure about the reference to race. I almost didn't include it. After all, being fat is so often compared, by fat people, to being Black. While there are some similiarities in experience, I am aware that it's certainly not even close in some ways. I also do remember Arsenio Hall's rant about it, and he wasn't off the mark. In the end I decided to include it, and I hope that wasn't the wrong thing to do.




Just wanted to say how much I agreed and enjoyed your response, Love. It was extremely well put (as you are, ;p) 

One thing though that I feel is that the fat community is in many ways like the gay community, more so than being black. Right down to still being used as comedy reliefs in popular culture, being treated unequaly at the workplace, and being in the closet at times (like some fat admirers). Black people still have to fight for equity also, of course, and this is where the analogy finds its strenght, but at least, they are completely accepted and integrated in popular culture by this point. And of course, it is still open season out there for fat-bashing and fat jokes, whereas racist jokes are usually looked down upon, and gay jokes are on their way out. The fat community, especially in light of what is called these days the "fat epidemic" and all the propaganda which is part of it (right down to obesity being contagious: if you hang around fat friends, you may inherit their bad habits that make them fat!!), has still a long way to go before reaching a type of widespread acceptance.


----------



## Tina (Nov 6, 2007)

Thank you, darling. 

I think your points have a lot of merit, though I think there is still a whole lot of work to be done when it comes to acceptance of AAs and the elimination of racism in general (still lots of racism when it comes to Mexicans and South Americans, too). Yesterday, I was reading an article about how Oprah's school in Africa was being run by a headmistress who was pimping the girls out and letting them be 'sexually abused.' There was someone (had a handle with a woman's name, but who knows if it was a man or a woman) who was trolling the comments section completely putting down Blacks with nasty epithets and invective. And that's just on the net. You'll find enough places in the South, and frankly in other states, too, where racism is rampant, and even more where it's gone underground and is subtle but still there. Anyway, I think there's a lot of work to be done in all areas.

I chose the comparison based upon race for two reasons.

First, being Black is obvious. So is being fat. One can pass for being straight if one really wants to, but it's pretty much impossible to hide the fact that one is Black, and even moreso being fat.

Second, and maybe even more important was that being AA is just as personal to Tyra as being fat is to me. When someone who is thin says something like that, even for dramatic effect, and even knowing she was upset, and I'm sure she was, it becomes personal to me. Maybe me doing the same thing, only changing it to where I'm crying about being called Black and then saying to "kiss my Black ass," that might feel personal to her. I felt she might be able to see my point and maybe relate on that level. Still, I paused, though, because while it's an apt comparison, depending upon circumstances and situation, there is a history that can maybe make it offensive. As Arsenio said, "no one dragged your fat asses onto slave ships." Point taken.

Have no idea if she's actually seen it, though, as they're ignoring my request to add my response.


----------



## Elfcat (Nov 10, 2007)

I'm leaving this one up for my wife. I think it's a perfect reply. Tyra went on in subsequent shows to vascillate on the issue, first making this aside of, "Now, I want to make it clear, I'm not encouraging people to be obese...", then with this "So What" march, yeah it was a nice concept, but who is going to believe these women walked from Venice Beach, through Hollywood, and back to downtown in an afternoon without breaking a sweat?


----------



## Tina (Nov 11, 2007)

Thank you muchly, Elfcat. My television is blessedly Tyra-free, as I do not get any reception and only watch movies on it. It used to get like maybe five cable channels, but the cable jack fell out, so that went kaput. I miss Jon Steward and Stephen Colbert.  Oh well, frankly, I get along without TV just fine.


----------



## Shosh (Nov 11, 2007)

Tina said:


> Thank you muchly, Elfcat. My television is blessedly Tyra-free, as I do not get any reception and only watch movies on it. It used to get like maybe five cable channels, but the cable jack fell out, so that went kaput. I miss Jon Steward and Stephen Colbert.  Oh well, frankly, I get along without TV just fine.



I get along fine without tv too Tina. My neighbors told me that the Aerial in our apartment block lost reception for two days last week, and I was like Meh!
Would rather read a book, read a newspaper, take a long hot bath, or surf the net.


----------



## Chimpi (Nov 11, 2007)

Susannah said:


> I get along fine without tv too Tina.



I'll third that.
I would much rather just watch movies, "surf" the internet, or do other things.


----------



## Paul Delacroix (Nov 11, 2007)

I agree that Tyra is slender--occasionally, like Rachel Ray and other TV celebrities, her weight will fluctuate upward a dozen pounds or so, and she'll look chubby in an "unflattering" outfit...but she's slim, on balance. Her weight of 165 pounds or so is stretched over a tall frame; probably around 5'8" or 5'9 in stocking feet. 

If there was a male celebrity of around 5 feet nine inches who weighed 165 pounds, no one would call him "fat". 

At some point, I wonder when the backlash is going to occur against Hollywood's obsession with thin women. (I consider the tabloids part of Hollywood.)

The Internet is very helpful to the cause of fat acceptance, but I almost feel we need to consider jump-starting the size acceptance movement again. The tidal wave of anti-obesity hogwash coming out of the mainstream media is getting deep.


----------



## ksandru (Nov 11, 2007)

2 comments:

1) BRAVO!!!!!!!

2) Where was NAAFA in this? I don't see them coming out on alot of these issues.







Tina said:


> My sweetheart, Biggie, sent me a link to Tyra Banks' response on her show to being called "fat." It kind of mobilized me to make a video response. I've never done this before, and being naturally shy, I might not be the best candidate for it, but I had something to say. For some reason, it doesn't show up on her page as a video response yet. Maybe it takes some time, duuno, but for those of you who are interested, it's here.
> 
> I also put it in my Zoint's profile.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 11, 2007)

Susannah said:


> I get along fine without tv too Tina. My neighbors told me that the Aerial in our apartment block lost reception for two days last week, and I was like Meh!
> Would rather read a book, read a newspaper, take a long hot bath, or *surf the net.*




Lol Susannah- that's a joke I often crack when I tell people that I don't watch TV that much and fear sounding elitist/snotty about it- so I tell them that 
"I hardly ever watch TV- it cuts into my net time"


----------



## Tina (Nov 11, 2007)

Paul Delacroix said:


> The Internet is very helpful to the cause of fat acceptance, but I almost feel we need to consider jump-starting the size acceptance movement again. The tidal wave of anti-obesity hogwash coming out of the mainstream media is getting deep.


I agree, Paul, and have been feeling the same way myself. Problem is that the socializing/dances/dating stuff seems to supercede the actual political activism, and unless it's actually something that will make a difference on a large scale socially and politically, there are plenty of fun gatherings already all over the place and by various groups. If NAAFA could have taken their clout and really focused it on Washington and making changes to laws, etc, it would have been more effective politically. I don't mean to insult the group, because I think a whole lot of good came out of it over the years (including this site!).


ksandru said:


> 2 comments:
> 
> 1) BRAVO!!!!!!!
> 
> 2) Where was NAAFA in this? I don't see them coming out on alot of these issues.


Thank you, ksandru.  NAAFA seems to have changed leadership, focus and tactics, so I have no idea what they're doing these days.


Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Lol Susannah- that's a joke I often crack when I tell people that I don't watch TV that much and fear sounding elitist/snotty about it- so I tell them that
> "I hardly ever watch TV- it cuts into my net time"


When I say I don't watch the boobtube, I don't mean it as an elitist, and I think it's weird that someone might think so. I avoid it because I don't want to be a stooge for advertisers, and that is really the whole and entire reason for raison d'être when it comes to tv. There have been many fine shows on tv, but I've discovered since giving up cable that it's better to feel free of the grip of weekly, or daily, programming -- like I _must_ watch this or that show in order to find out what happens. If a show is that spectacular that I want to watch it, I'd rather rent the DVDs.  Those advertisers can go screw themselves exhausted.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 11, 2007)

Tina said:


> When I say I don't watch the boobtube, *I don't mean it as an elitist, and I think it's weird that someone might think so. *I avoid it because I don't want to be a stooge for advertisers, and that is really the whole and entire reason for raison d'être when it comes to tv. There have been many fine shows on tv, but I've discovered since giving up cable that it's better to feel free of the grip of weekly, or daily, programming -- like I _must_ watch this or that show in order to find out what happens. If a show is that spectacular that I want to watch it, I'd rather rent the DVDs.  Those advertisers can go screw themselves exhausted.




I thought that because I remember someone once bragging to me about how they don't let their children watch TV, how they never tried pop, never did this and that.....it became more of a "I'm a better parent than you" contest amongst a group of people that were talking about taking their kids to McDonalds :doh: 
Most people don't take it wrong but I like to joke around so it's a fun "out" for me


----------



## TearInYourHand (Nov 11, 2007)

Wow, Tina. What a well thought out, intelligent response. You are very articulate, and you made your point well. Brava! And kudos to you to have the guts to do a video response.:bow:


----------



## Paul Delacroix (Nov 12, 2007)

Tina said:


> I agree, Paul, and have been feeling the same way myself. Problem is that the socializing/dances/dating stuff seems to supercede the actual political activism, and unless it's actually something that will make a difference on a large scale socially and politically, there are plenty of fun gatherings already all over the place and by various groups. If NAAFA could have taken their clout and really focused it on Washington and making changes to laws, etc, it would have been more effective politically.



What you said is true, though, regardless of insult value. 

That doesn't mean that we can't have another go at it. With the Internet, networking and gathering are much easier to organize than ever before. The problem is, I think those interested in social activism are distinctly in the minority of the extant size acceptance movement. The answer, in my opinion, is a new organization of some type. It doesn't have to be (and should not be) one that is competitive with the existing others. We need a coalition builder instead.

I don't have a solution to this, unfortunately. About every year or so I will get involved is this discussion with size acceptance folk and it always seems to fall flat. If you discuss reinventing the SA wheel with people in existing SA groups, you will draw hostility, not praise, from people who think you are suggesting bare-knuckle competition.


----------

